# AutoSleep



## Dead head (30 Mars 2017)

Sur le conseil de MacGé, j'ai téléchargé et utilisé l'application AutoSleep.

Outre qu'elle n'est pas si facile que ça à comprendre et à prendre en mains (même si elle prétend « calculer votre sommeil sans que vous ayez besoin de ne faire autre chose que de dormir ») et que sa traduction en français laisse à désirer, je me demande vraiment si elle sert à quelque chose. Je viens de passer une très mauvaise nuit, je me suis réveillé une à deux fois toutes les heures avec beaucoup de mal à retrouver le sommeil à chaque fois, et pourtant ce matin AutoSleep me dit :

Qualité du sommeil : 92 %
Sommeil reposant : 74 %
Temps éveillé au lit : 0 h 11
Pour un résultat le plus précis possible, j'ai dormi avec mon Apple Watch au poignet et mon iPhone sur ma table de nuit.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu une expérience similaire ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Mars 2017)

Dead head a dit:


> Sur le conseil de MacGé, j'ai téléchargé et utilisé l'application AutoSleep.
> 
> Outre qu'elle n'est pas si facile que ça à comprendre et à prendre en mains (même si elle prétend « calculer votre sommeil sans que vous ayez besoin de ne faire autre chose que de dormir ») et que sa traduction en français laisse à désirer, je me demande vraiment si elle sert à quelque chose. Je viens de passer une très mauvaise nuit, je me suis réveillé une à deux fois toutes les heures avec beaucoup de mal à retrouver le sommeil à chaque fois, et pourtant ce matin AutoSleep me dit :
> 
> ...


Bah tout simplement si tu ne bouges pas beaucoup le bras il va considerer que tu dors bien, c'est pour ca que c'est pas très fiable ce genre système.
Il te faudrait des electrodes sur la tete pour bien mesurer le sommeil.


----------



## JB747 (2 Avril 2017)

C'est vrai qu'elle est assez compliquée, mais elle est pas si mauvaise avec l'habitude. 
Tu peux corriger tes nuits de façon très simple. 
Ça te permet d'avoir une vision globale de ton sommeil sur une longue durée. Moi qui suis en horaires décalés, c'est pas mal.


----------



## Dan93160 (14 Septembre 2017)

Ayant les deux applications : AutoSleep et Pillow
Je vous recommande Pillow qui reflète le mieux, la qualité du sommeil.
AutoSleep me donne toujours des 90% !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Septembre 2017)

J'utilise Sleep++. 
C'est simple mais pas mal du tout. 
Le même développeur fait aussi Heart++ pour le Sport


----------



## corse.34 (11 Février 2018)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> J'utilise Sleep++.
> C'est simple mais pas mal du tout.
> Le même développeur fait aussi Heart++ pour le Sport



Salut, 

Ça ne bouffe pas trop la batterie de la faire tourner toute la nuit ? 

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Février 2018)

corse.34 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ça ne bouffe pas trop la batterie de la faire tourner toute la nuit ?
> 
> Merci d’avance.


Watch chargée a 100% avant de la mettre pour la nuit. Mode théâtre. 
Watch chargée à 100% au réveil. 
Je ne charge mon Watch qu’une fois par jour entre 10 heures du soir jusqu’à l’heure où je me couche. 
Watch serie 2, acier.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Février 2018)

corse.34 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ça ne bouffe pas trop la batterie de la faire tourner toute la nuit ?
> 
> Merci d’avance.



Pardon, je parle d’AutoSleep. 
J’utilisais Sleep++ que j’ai laissé tombé pour AutoSleep. 
Bien plus complet.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Février 2018)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Watch chargée a 100% avant de la mettre pour la nuit. Mode théâtre.
> Watch chargée à 100% au réveil.
> Je ne charge mon Watch qu’une fois par jour entre 10 heures du soir jusqu’à l’heure où je me couche.
> Watch serie 2, acier.



Je fais référence à AutoSleep...


----------



## kinon (17 Février 2018)

J'utilise Pillow et les résultats sont assez crédibles.
La consommation de la Watch est d'environ 10% pour la nuit, donc pas importante. De toutes manières je recharge la montre pendant que je lis au lit, en général en 30' à 1h elle est à 80% au moins
Les valeurs de durée de sommeil et éveillé me semblent assez réalistes sauf le temps d'endormissement (toujours de l'ordre de 8 minutes) car en fait c'est basé sur les mouvements détectés par la montre et lorsque l'on veut s'endormir, une fois que l'on a trouvé sa position préférée en fait on bouge peu (sauf si le sommeil met beaucoup de temps à venir bien sûr) même si on ne dors pas forcément.
Les valeurs de rythme cardiaque pendant la nuit sont intéressantes même si il est difficile de les interpréter.


----------



## Tit_Ben (23 Septembre 2018)

Merci de vos retours, je vais tenter Pillow alors !
Faisant partie du TOP 5 sur l’app santé, ca m’avait paru la mieux en effet. 
Je vous donne un retour d’ici quelques nuits du coup.


----------



## Dagrease (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

je suis new sur ce forum, par avance sorry si je ne suis pas dans le bon fil...
J’ai Pillow depuis 3 ans très content, je viens de tester AutoSleep que j’apprécie pour le désigner mais aussi la précision des données.

a ce titre je n’ai pu remonter qu’une semaine demes données enregistrées sur mon iPhone. Est ce normal ? J’ai regardé l’aide en ligne mais je n’ai Pas trouvé comment faire.

auriez vous une idée pour remonter dans AutoSleep mes 3 dernières années d’enregistrement ?

bonne année à tous et bon we


----------



## Dagrease (11 Janvier 2020)

Dagrease a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis new sur ce forum, par avance sorry si je ne suis pas dans le bon fil...
> J’ai Pillow depuis 3 ans très content, je viens de tester AutoSleep que j’apprécie pour le désigner mais aussi la précision des données.
> ...



Désolé et pour les fautes et pour la mise en forme réalisée depuis mon iPhone ! Merci


----------



## Dagrease (13 Janvier 2020)

Dagrease a dit:


> Désolé et pour les fautes et pour la mise en forme réalisée depuis mon iPhone ! Merci



Réponse du support, cela aidera peut être dès membres

« « 
Il ne peut pas importer l'historique de sommeil à partir d'autres applications car elles ne capturent pas l'étendue des informations requises.

La seule chose que vous pouvez faire, qui devrait être utile, est de forcer / d'appuyer longuement sur un jour du calendrier. Cela affichera l'onglet horloge et calculera le sommeil à partir des données de base stockées sur votre iPhone. Si vous appuyez sur Modifier en haut à droite, il sera désormais généré ce jour-là et stocké dans Apple Health. » »


----------

